
PSA: You might have $204 worth of cryptocurrency (Ripple) you forgot about - keesj
https://medium.com/@marckohlbrugge/you-might-have-204-worth-of-cryptocurrency-you-forgot-about-c9787e788730
======
Sujan
Stellar it is ;)

Nice, unfortunately the upgrade process didn't work for my account... Let's
see if this can be fixed.

~~~
Sujan
6951.999999 lumens :D

~~~
Sujan
After sending you 1.999999 lumens I now have... 6949.999999 lumens left. Ouch.

~~~
keesj
:D

